# Firearms Training



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Do to a couple of posts on here and all the responses from them, I was wondering how may of you actually train with the weapon you choose to carry, formal training or just casual on the weekend and how much?

I use to shoot IDPA type scenerios and really need to get back into the practice even if I dont go to matches. On recent outings to shoot my rifles and pistols I have noticed my ability with a handgun has dropped alot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just do informal, and I'll admit that I should do more. You can never train to much.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don , on informal do you mean just casual practice or do you set up scenerios to mimic actual everyday encounters? I didnt shoot alot of matches but set up the scenerios myself and used a timer along with a few friends.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now days it's just casual. I used to have multiple targets to set up, but sold them before the move.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As most things in life - Practice makes perfect.

With so much of the crazy scenario's going on as of late, those that can carry definitely should.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm a casual target pratice shooter. I can see where shooting scenerios would be good practice. Good idea.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

If you can mix up the target shape and distance, if not just think up the task and vary the location on the target were you want the bullet to hit. Changing the color of the target will also help, instead of just contrasting colors of black and white or something like that.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a range in my back yard and at one time it was used alot to train for IPDA and USPSC. It would be nothing to go through 7000 + rounds between my 1911 and my 9mm XD Tactical. Seemed like I always had a few friends over to go through the scenarios and do the timing.

Here is a pic of my Son-In-Law practicing weak hand shooting.








3

Here is a pic of some targets set up...we have barrels that we use for props to shoot around.









Here is a shot taken from the top of the backstop showing the range in relation to the cabin we live in.










I need to get out more and practice....I sure can't do what I could 3 years ago.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I just do informal, and I'll admit that I should do more. You can never train to much.


Totally agree....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice setup you have there.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Practice is good but reloading pistol is something new to me, as yet I dont have the dies etc. Anyone reload pistol and how much more accurate are the rounds vs factory and apx what are the savings?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I reload, .380, 38 & 357, 9mm, 40, 45acp & 45gap, 44mag and 460 s&w mag. IMO accuracy can be better and is cheaper except maybe for the 9mm. It really depends on the caliber. It is definately cheaper to load the 45 and up especially the 44 and the 460 mag.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> I reload, .380, 38 & 357, 9mm, 40, 45acp & 45gap, 44mag and 460 s&w mag. IMO accuracy can be better and is cheaper except maybe for the 9mm. It really depends on the caliber. It is definately cheaper to load the 45 and up especially the 44 and the 460 mag.


 Thanks Ed, I have a 40 and my daughter a 357.


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

Gents:
Here's a suggestion based on my experiences...I taught the pistol and other weapons for the last 10 years. I told my students you must practice FREQUENTLY to get good, and keep the skill set up and running. It doesn't take 1,000's of rounds, dry fire for some, live fire for other parts. Grip and draw (presentation from the holster) is a dry fire drill that can pe practiced in the bedroom UNLOADED. work at 20-30% speed. Perfect practice makes perfect! Go as fast as you can and still do it right every time. For live fire (assuming a semi auto pistol) work reloads and immediate actions. For reloads 3 mags, 1 to capacity, 1 with 2 rounds, 1 with one round. Start w/2 round mag, shoot 2, reload to capacity mag, shoot 2. replace mag in weapon with 1 round mag (you have 1 in chamber) and go again...shoot 2, reload, shoot 2. Continue !! For immediate actions (tap rack re-engage), work with dummy rounds or empty cases to set up the malfunction. At the end of practice work 100% drills. Set 1 mag up 5 live and a dummy, 2nd mag with 1 round. Draw and fire 6 live rounds at center of target 10 yards downrange. To get 6 rounds, you must do an immediate action AND an emergency reloadand hit in a center mass area. Start at about 8-10 seconds and work down to 4.5 to 5.0 sec. You'll have to be SMOOTH to make 5 seconds! 1 box of ammo, and handfull of dummy rounds, and 1 hour on the range. You'll stay sharp and not break the bank. To get better, you'll have to get an electronic timer (about $80.00 to $120.00 or more). Keep up with times.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Tracker401, I always did practice reloads and draws but the idea of empties for malfuntions is great. Thanks again as I plan on shooting alot more after I have seen how much you loose quick. And IMO if you are going to carry its an obligation to be capable if the event arises.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

I shoot a glock mod 21 in .45 acp. No I have never trained but I use it for hunting. I'm going to work on getting my ccw within the next year. I'm definitely going to start training though!


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Nice setup you have there.


Thanks prairie wolf I don't use it enough. I was injured about 3 years ago and since then I haven't really done much. Pretty much fully recovered and I need to get back at it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Tracker 401 has summed it up very well. Doing all the things he has pointed out is excellent practice. Getting your muscle memory will go a long way to get you on the right track. Do everything as smoothly as you can and increase your speed as you go.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff, Tracker! And, yes. Only *perfect practice* makes perfect.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've been practicing my draw in the house. I frequent the range about once a week for rifle and a little pistol work. No scenarios, just some accuracy testing, (mine, not the ammo's)


----------



## eshunter86 (Feb 17, 2010)

im fortunate in the fact that my job allows me to shoot more rounds in a year then most people do in a lifetime due to the fact that it is part of my training and also due to the fact that i am a PMI (Personnel Marksmanship Instructor). So i get to shoot A LOT. I always tell my students that amateurs practice till they get it right and pro's practice till they get it wrong. Muscle memory and repetition are key to becoming an accurate and consistent shooter. always look for something that your doing wrong. practicing in a full length mirror is a good way to check you stance and technique. a like it was stated earlier, you dont always have to go to the range and shoot, dry fire exercises work great and are the best way to catch bad habbits.


----------

